# Non-Turkey Traditions?



## Rich Koster (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm attempting to start a non-turkey tradition tomorrow. It will involve smoking some baby-back ribs. Oh, the horror, the horror. 

Do you have a non-turkey tradition, or a turkey alternative you like to serve?


----------



## matt01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fried spam


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 21, 2012)

matt01 said:


> Fried spam



That's for breakfast, with sunny side up eggs, isn't it?


----------



## matt01 (Nov 21, 2012)

That is the second meat for dinner, next to turkey.


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 21, 2012)

We do Cornish Hens - 1 per person. It solves a lot of fights over which pieces we get.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 21, 2012)

Best Thanksgiving meal I can remember growing up was when we roasted hot dogs outside and heated beans in a can over the fire. We had apples for desert. Spent the week in our log cabin next to Lake McDonald in Glacier Park. 

We had to chip ice to get water, but the cabin was plenty warm with a Franklin stove.

The most interesting Thanksgiving dinner we had, again when I was growing up, was when we had gotten one of those new-fangled self-cleaning ovens and my mom pressed the wrong button. The big turkey went through a 4 hour self-clean cycle and was reduced to ash. We ended up having hot dogs that time too.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm spending my Thanksgiving in the tropics. Looks like we will be eating pineapple, rice and beans.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2012)

smhbbag said:


> We do Cornish Hens - 1 per person. It solves a lot of fights over which pieces we get.



That is precisely what my wife and I plan on doing once our kids are out of the house.


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 22, 2012)

My family doesn't like turkey. I do, but once a year is enough for me. We generally have ham. One year we had prime rib, but most years it's ham. My preference would be totally non-traditional. I would much rather have a nice steak and seafood. With four kids, it's too pricey, so ham it is. The steak and seafood will have to wait until the kids are gone. That will be a little while.


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 22, 2012)

Mindaboo said:


> My preference would be totally non-traditional. I would much rather have a nice steak and seafood.



Just hubby and I this year, and, given the gorgeous weather up here in NW IL, we mean to grill steaks and veg. Suits me just fine!


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2012)

JBaldwin said:


> I'm spending my Thanksgiving in the tropics. Looks like we will be eating pineapple, rice and beans.


One of my more memorable Thanksgivings was chicken soup in Siberia.


----------



## Curt (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, on our table today was buffalo chicken strips, pickled peppers (Czech style), and lentils (with tomatoes). Pumpkin pie of course, for dessert.


----------



## Curt (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## jwithnell (Nov 22, 2012)

There's always Tofu -- OK Jean, duck, run!



> we had gotten one of those new-fangled self-cleaning ovens and my mom pressed the wrong button. The big turkey went through a 4 hour self-clean cycle and was reduced to ash.


 Your poor Mom!


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 22, 2012)

Edward said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spending my Thanksgiving in the tropics. Looks like we will be eating pineapple, rice and beans.
> ...



Warm soup (I hope it was warm), something for which to be thankful!


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 22, 2012)

You never limited this to just food, but one of the things I find myself doing on each thanksgiving is working on my sermons.  It is just another 6 days of work in preparation for the Lord's Day!


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2012)

> If I would cheat on my latest eating habits, I would have Tex-Mex: Chips, Salsa, Queso, Tacos, Burritos, Fajita Nachos, Rice, Refried Beans, LOTS OF PEPPERS, etc. Now I'll be thinking of this all day.



How much Rotel do you put into your stuffing, brother?


----------



## Curt (Nov 22, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> There's always Tofu



To-who?


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 22, 2012)

This thread has me thinking about past Thanksgivings, the oddest of which was likely eating a turkey dinner in an RV while pulled over to the side of a road at Forest Park in St. Louis.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 22, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> Best Thanksgiving meal I can remember growing up was when we roasted hot dogs outside and heated beans in a can over the fire. We had apples for desert. Spent the week in our log cabin next to Lake McDonald in Glacier Park.


Do you still have said cabin and do you rent it out?!?!?!

We thought in the dying spirit of American non-comformity we were free to skip the traditional turkey; we don't love turkey and we weren't hosting any family. We had crockpot-pulled chicken (think pulled pork, but chicken) on rolls and with cole slaw and pickles. I also made sweet potato casserole. My husband made homemade cranberry sauce. And there was wine, of course. I might make pumpkin fluff (a puddingy thing) instead of a pie eventually.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, I had a nice surprise today. We decided to walk down to the local restaurant here to have something other than rice and beans. And what do you suppose we were served? Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, homemade bread, corn on the cob and some of the most delicious pumpkin pie I've ever eaten. Who would have thought you could get a traditional Thanksgiving meal in the tropics?


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 22, 2012)

Today we were thankful for the 1/8" pink ring around succulent smoked baby back ribs. I cooked for my mom. She will be moving into a senior community next week. I decided to make a treat for her, in her last Thanksgiving in her house. May the LORD grant her happiness in the Presbyterian home community she is moving into.


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2012)

> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > > If I would cheat on my latest eating habits, I would have Tex-Mex: Chips, Salsa, Queso, Tacos, Burritos, Fajita Nachos, Rice, Refried Beans, LOTS OF PEPPERS, etc. Now I'll be thinking of this all day.
> ...



Sounds delicious!


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 22, 2012)

he beholds said:


> Do you still have said cabin and do you rent it out?!?!?!



Yes. My grandmother bought the land before there was a park and the Feds never could take it from her. It helped that her husband was a Montana Supreme Court Justice, two of her sons were lawyers, and one of them worked for Montana's US Senator.

My sister owns it now. I don't think she rents it out....but she might invite you over sometime if you're nice....


----------



## lynnie (Nov 22, 2012)

I am gluten intolerant and my oldest son made me a chocolate pecan pie with a gluten free crust. Best pie I ever ate. I am thinking maybe from now on I should just have pie for dinner


----------



## he beholds (Nov 23, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still have said cabin and do you rent it out?!?!?!
> ...



I am very, very nice: )

That is so cool that she got to keep it! GNP is the prettiest place I've been. I used to dream of teaching in a Christian school in Kalispell that I somehow heard of. I think I still dream of that!


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 24, 2012)

lynnie said:


> I am gluten intolerant and my oldest son made me a chocolate pecan pie with a gluten free crust. Best pie I ever ate. I am thinking maybe from now on I should just have pie for dinner



I eat pretty much just the yams for Thanksgiving - I like them that much! Particularly the way my sister in law makes them. Everything else is so very good, but, those yams are extraordinary.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Nov 24, 2012)

How about Scottich eggs? Mämmi for dessert (although it's easter dessert). Mämmi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

